
Send dynamically designed HTML emails to your mailing list. bulk-mail-cli - KumarAbhirup
https://github.com/KumarAbhirup/bulk-mail-cli
======
kpierce
Thanks for sharing this could be really useful. Most of the marketing
automation platforms are too bloated. This + aws lambda everytime the s3
database updates.

